# one of my ferals been missing last 5 hours



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

ok so i had these 2 babies since may 23...well last 3 weeks they have been free.
i released them .i kinda did.. 
they only came back home to sleep .. 8 pm they were on my window waiting for me to take let them in..
6 am they were out every day.. sometimes i see them around, sometimes i dont..
last few days more like a whole week, i dont see them at all around the neighborohood... they just come back to sleep..
well today its a different story..
i came back from work and i was suprised to see one on my window. i thought to myself its a lil early for them to hang around my buliding..
but i only seen one.. he was triyng to come inside..
so i let him in.. he looked around searching for the other..
now by this point im pullin my hair out.. what happened to the second one..
so when the second pigeon seen that the one was not in the house.. he flew out of the house like crazy and headed towards some direction they usually go to..
where i wish i knew.. i wish they would talk so i can ask where have you two been all day..




is it possible that they joined the flock??
there is a flock near by.. is it possible that one was lil confused that they got scared and got separated for a min. one was headed home and the other stayed at the place where they usually hang out all day ( wish i knew) 
is it possible that the pigeon that came back flew back to the flock?
now everybody telling me if they both dont show up for the night. they probably with the flock...
its 8 pm now. and they should have both been on the near by roof 30 min ago...
i dont see neither one..
have my babies moved on?? 
is it possible
they about two and a half months old, almost 3 months

its 8;31 i just seen 3 pigeons fly around my building, they made few circles and left ... i nevr see any other pigeons fly around except my two.. 
i dont know what to think i think they were my 2 and another feral. cause i seen them look down and i thought they were gonna land

dissregard.. it was my two and another feral. flew around the buliding few times.. and i dont think they coming back anymore..
at least they free to chose what they wanna do..

8;55 they came back .. with the company...
wow also a youngster...guess they staying outside for the night.. i cant take a feral inside.. its getting dark out sooo


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, you know that you have done your best to see to it they have a chance at life in the feral world. Glad you saw them both again....you never know what really goes on out there but that is part of re-releasing, isn't it ? Perhaps they find another flock, perhaps they find a sweetheart who has other ideas about a good sleeping/nesting place. There are a whole bunch of other perhaps, too....some good and some not.

But that is the life of a feral. Believe me, I feel ya'...would love to know exactly where all of my releases are and what they are doing, and ask 'em why they don't come visit me (!) I don't think they're gonna 'fess up, though.

If they come, take good care of them until they depart. If they don't keep coming back, then wish them well and send good vibes to 'em every day.

You have done well, Googa. You gave 'em a second chance at life. How many of us are ever given such a gift ????


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jaye said:


> Well, you know that you have done your best to see to it they have a chance at life in the feral world. Glad you saw them both again....you never know what really goes on out there but that is part of re-releasing, isn't it ? Perhaps they find another flock, perhaps they find a sweetheart who has other ideas about a good sleeping/nesting place. There are a whole bunch of other perhaps, too....some good and some not.
> 
> But that is the life of a feral. Believe me, I feel ya'...would love to know exactly where all of my releases are and what they are doing, and ask 'em why they don't come visit me (!) I don't think they're gonna 'fess up, though.
> 
> ...


they did come back around 8;55 .. thats the latest they ever came in ..since they been released.
and this time they came with company hahha.. lil youngster his beak is like a foot long hahah..
they come back every night for now.. how long will that last i have no idea..
when they do come they always welcome.. i give them water.. food. and a restin place for the night..
maybe they'll stop coming if they fall in love wit somebody...
but till then.. im always happy to see them flying around


"we all should be given the right, to chase far reaches of the sky" that my favorite quote


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

*picture*

the new youngster that my babies picked up 

he's the one by the water dish


----------

